# signature graphic



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Where are you getting your signature graphics printed?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

For rod graphics specifiaclly, works for surfboards and other applications as well, you can use your home printer and go to a stationary store and buy rice paper.

The paper disappears under the clearcoat and leaves only the ink.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

My graphics are all Water slide decals that I order from WWW.Decalconnection.com they have great customer service and great prices!!!


----------

